# Literary Maneuvers July Prompt Voting



## bdcharles (Jul 2, 2018)

What can I say? I 've had a mad weekend and have only just got back online. Hopefully you can accept my apologies for my tardiness. So here it is; the prompts for this month's comp, so let's get voting, and when the polls slow, or later in the week, I'll open the main threads. Sorry, sorry. 




* Image link; scroll down for expanded image
** Image link


----------

